# Just got an R22 and networked it. Now what?



## Patrick G. (Sep 10, 2002)

Just got an R22 DVR today and hooked it up to my network. How do I access it and/or take advantage of this feature? I can find nothing on it in the manual. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

First if you have not done so already you need to go into the menu and network setup. Then run the setup and make sure it says you are connected to the internet and network.

Then if you have channel 1000 that means your account is already setup for DoD (DIRECTV On Demand). It will take about 24 hours to load all the guide data for DoD. If you don't get channel 1000 you need to call DIRECTV and when you get the automated system you need to say "activate On Demand" and it will add it to your account. Then it will start loading.

If you want to use Media Share you need to share a media player like WPM11 and you will get a option in the menu that will allow you to stream music, photo's, and video's from your PC/'s to your R22.

And DIRECTV2PC is now in public beta. You may want to check out this thread...http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=143145


----------



## Patrick G. (Sep 10, 2002)

Michael D'Angelo;1858625 said:


> First if you have not done so already you need to go into the menu and network setup. Then run the setup and make sure it says you are connected to the internet and network.
> 
> Then if you have channel 1000 that means your account is already setup for DoD (DIRECTV On Demand). It will take about 24 hours to load all the guide data for DoD. If you don't get channel 1000 you need to call DIRECTV and when you get the automated system you need to say "activate On Demand" and it will add it to your account. Then it will start loading.
> 
> ...


I verified I was connected to internet and network via the DirecTV menu, however I have nothing on channel 1000 (it's been only 6 hours since the receiver has been installed though). I called DirecTV and said "activate On Demand", and it told me I am already subscribed to On Demand and it cannot be canceled once activated. Do I need to wait 24 hours before I'll even see channel 1000?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Patrick G. said:


> I verified I was connected to internet and network via the DirecTV menu, however I have nothing on channel 1000 (it's been only 6 hours since the receiver has been installed though). I called DirecTV and said "activate On Demand", and it told me I am already subscribed to On Demand and it cannot be canceled once activated. Do I need to wait 24 hours before I'll even see channel 1000?


You should have channel 1000 now if it says you are activated. You may want to log in to your online account and see if you have a "On Demand" line under your programming. If not you may want to call and talk to a CSR.


----------



## Patrick G. (Sep 10, 2002)

Is there a charge for On Demand?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Patrick G. said:


> Is there a charge for On Demand?


The only charge for On Demand is if you order PPV and the program will be marked with a "$" sign beside it if it is PPV.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

There is no charge for On Demand. Once the service is active it will begin showing available programming almost immediately. A few shows will appear quite soon and it should be fully populated within 24 hours. I would try a quick reboot to see if it doesn't begin recognizing the service.


----------



## Patrick G. (Sep 10, 2002)

I just logged in to my DirecTV account and it shows "DirecTV on Demand" in the "My Services" section, so it is indeed on my account. However, when I tune to channel 1000, this is what I see: "1000 (DTV) is currently not available"


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

If you test OK for network/internet connection and your account information is correct, I would again, suggest a reset.


----------



## Patrick G. (Sep 10, 2002)

After running through the connect process again, I can now get to channel 1000 and On Demand. However, whenever I try to go to Network Services via the menu and connect, I get "Unable to start Network Services (405)", and when I look at System Info via the menu, I see a yellow triangle with an exclamation mark and "N/A(405)" next to "STB Services Port:"


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

"Network Services" I believe are for future use. If you are now getting channel 1000 the rest will begine to fill in.


----------

